# Leopard Geckos



## lilybagpuss (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone my name is Karen and I really dont know how to use these things they call computers, Any ways I am just starting to develop a love for Geckos especially the Leopard Gecko and would love any info I can get. I dont have any yet but I have my enclosure now so hopefully if I can find some for sale it wont be long. Hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## scottyo998 (Dec 29, 2010)

well if you are from Australia, dont get your hopes up on owning a leopard gecko, as it is illegal to own non-native animals.


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 29, 2010)

hey dont wanna ruin ya day but like scotty said leopard geckos are an exotic species to australia and we arent allowed to have them legally. but its not all bad news  theres some awesome australian geckos u can get which make leopard geckos look boring. Look up the nephrurus species their the knobtails. Also some other geckos like marmorata and ring tails are awesome geckos. Most geckos are on a basic fauna permit but if u want the special ones like amyae or sheai or helmeted geckos a specialist permit is required depending what state you are in is to what your aloud to have on a basic permit.

hope this helps a bit

Cheers 
barf


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2010)

barf21 said:


> theres some awesome australian geckos u can get which make leopard geckos look boring.
> Cheers
> barf


 
Are you serious ? There are no Australian geckos that are as good as Leopard geckos. I wish there was as i miss my Leopard Geckos.

Nothing that Australia offers can beat their size, temperament, ease of care and colour morphs!

Shame we can not legally have them in Australia


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 29, 2010)

lol i spose they are cool but IMO i would rather have my Amyae


----------



## Eddie2257 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Are you serious ? There are no Australian geckos that are as good as Leopard geckos. I wish there was as i miss my Leopard Geckos.
> 
> Nothing that Australia offers can beat their size, temperament, ease of care and colour morphs!
> 
> yer +1 for me as much as i love our natives nothing compares to one of these geckos.


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Are you serious ? There are no Australian geckos that are as good as Leopard geckos. I wish there was as i miss my Leopard Geckos.
> 
> Nothing that Australia offers can beat their size, temperament, ease of care and colour morphs!
> 
> Shame we can not legally have them in Australia


 
are you serious ? seeing as you have first hand view into some of the colors I have here surely you can see the potential of smooth knobtails over the next few years ?


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 29, 2010)

im with kupper on this one


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2010)

the only difference is that america has had a morph market long before aussies even considered keeping things or working on projects 

give it a couple of years ........


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 29, 2010)

We working on it slowly but we also dont have the funding to do it at such a commericial level either. Our expos dont get 4 million people come through like the daytona one either. But we are well on our way to developing new color morphs everyday.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2010)

kupper said:


> are you serious ? seeing as you have first hand view into some of the colors I have here surely you can see the potential of smooth knobtails over the next few years ?


 
Im sorry Chris, but Leopard Geckos poop all over your geckos lol

And yes, i have some nice Levis and Amyae..... but i would trade them in tomorrow for leopard geckos if i could!

Having kept all of them i know what i prefer.


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Im sorry Chris, but Leopard Geckos poop all over your geckos lol
> 
> And yes, i have some nice Levis and Amyae..... but i would trade them in tomorrow for leopard geckos if i could!
> 
> Having kept all of them i know what i prefer.


 
there just overgrown inbred marks

why don't you go back to the UK if you love them so much ???? :lol:


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a mate i the UK who owns a Leopard Gecko, and I think most of our Diplodactylus, Nephs, Oedura are all better looking. 
Also to OP it is completely illegal to own non-natives, but we have the world's richest herpetofauna so there should be something just as interesting as a leopard gecko.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 29, 2010)

i would love one of these mack snow ones they are awesome


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Dec 29, 2010)

We have some awesome gecko's here! What about marbled velvets, leaf tailed geckos, golden tailed geckos, ring tailed geckos etc etc etc...


----------



## nathancl (Dec 31, 2010)

pointed toes jay? 

used to see these guys on petlink all the time


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 3, 2011)

lols yeah sorry to say leopard geckos have nothing on any levis especially >>





i rest my case


----------



## D3pro (Jan 3, 2011)

I object


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 3, 2011)

No argument that Leopard geckos can be amazing. 
But Levi's are just cute and have a lot more natural beauty.


----------

